# import com.sun.tools.javac.Main;



## noisebreath (23. Apr 2009)

hi,

ich kann den import com.sun.tools.javac.Main; nicht resolven.
jemand ne ahnung was ich da einbinden muss?

lg
noise


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2009)

aus dem lib-Verzeichnis der JDK-Installation ein jar,
bei mir ist es tools.jar, früher evtl. rc.jar bzw. in alle reinschauen

edit:
siehe auch
jars containing the class com.sun.tools.javac.Main

bei
JAR Search Engine - findJAR.com
nicht gefunden


----------

